# New Choices in Vidu Travel Covers....I Think!



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I've still been trying to decide which cover to start with and did another search on Amazon this evening and realized that the covers by Vidu are now listed differently with added colors!

I still haven't had time to figure out to put the picture in but I can post the Amazon listing.

Travel Package for Amazon Kindle, Includes Kindle Leather Case Cover Jacket and Travel Book Light (5 Color Options)

http://www.amazon.com/Travel-Package-Amazon-Leather-Options/dp/B001MKPZAW/ref=wl_it_dp?ie=UTF8&coliid=I2BXWNIZK294CC&colid=32I2WQVY2UNZG

The price for the new colors with the light included are just $19.95 plus shipping right now!

For some reason the black color is $24.95.

The Amazon page doesn't show the pictures correctly for the new colors but I realized that if I add them to my Wishlist the colors will show in there.

At 19.95 I went ahead and ordered the pink one and it is supposed to ship early this week.

I still am going to probably get another one either the M-Edge or Oberon but I can take a little longer to decide which one to get now.

I really wanted one that can stand up on a table and then maybe a much nicer looking one later.

Lynn


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the headsup on the Vidu covers in stock!  And a good deal!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I have the Vizu travel package in black and I love it... If it came in purple I would order anothr one!!


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I almost went with the black because so many of the skins would match better.

Now my choices are limited but I love pink so I don't think I'll be disappointed when it arrives.

Lynn


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

I also have this in the pink and love it. It holds "Spirit" very securely and you can't beat the price.


----------

